# New Autopia "PC" style machine



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

quote from Davidb of Autopia

I had not planned to pre-announce this product. I put a few of them on the street for durability and quality testing. I guess I forgot to tell testers to keep the project quiet. Now that the cat is out of the bag...

*Background*
The Porter Cable 7424 Orbital Polisher/Sander has been the defacto-standard polishing machine for the better part of 10 years. It's a nice machine, but it has some significant limitations:

1. The motor is not strong enough
2. The machine vibrates too much
3. The machine has several weaknesses (switch, armature brushes, cord)
4. The warranty is basic 1-year "return to factory - parts and labor"
5. The machine does not come with a flexible backing plate
6. The machine is whored out in the retail channel

About six months ago I went on a mission to duplicate the functionality and form factor of the Porter Cable 7424 while removing all of the limitations I listed above.

*Ultimate Polishing Macine (UPC)*
The new machine will be called the Ultimate Polishing Machine and will be supported and sold through www.ultimatepolishingmachine.com. It will feature:

1. 5.5 AMP motor (20% more power than 7424)
2. Very high quality concentric offset, full floating head that is perfectly balanced
3. Variable speed from 2,000 to 6,000 OPM
4. Side handle
5. Heavy duty power cord, switch and speed control
6. Rubberized coating
7. Two color canvas bag
8. Full color 24 page manual
9. Wrench
10. 1 year replacement warranty w/ 5 year upgrade option

Parts are manufactured for us in China and Mexico. Final assembly and testing will be at the ARC of San Diego facility, where we will employ a number of adults with learning disabilities full-time on this product line (production and refurbishing).

*Capabilities*
To say that this is simply a "clone" of the Porter Cable would not give credit to the many improvements and the significantly improved capabilities. In short, this machine offers 90% of the polishing capabilities of a good rotary without the potential hazards. The combination of the more powerful motor and the vastly improved head unit allow this machine to work polishes harder than any other electric orbital on the market, yet the machine is smooth enough to operate with one hand at full speed.

*Availability*
The Ultimate Polishing Machine will be available through reseller channels and potentially as a private label tool. The list price on a fully loaded kit (as described above) will be $149.95. This list price will allow us to put the product into the reseller channel and manage very high quality and superior service.

The first dozen or so prototypes made it through reliability testing. We are now waiting for final parts availability and transportation to begin the assembly line. Expected production date July, 2007.

oh and even better news for us uk folks

I am looking at a 220v/50Hz version, or having the next model be switchable to do both.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll stick with my rotary but it does sound a great improvemnt over a pc!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very interesting and great news! :buffer: 

However, it sounds like the 220v machine is some while away.  

Alan W


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

does that sound a bit of a **** take or what , ok i know well sell off all these 7424 to them dopey brits then make a better one


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

It does sound good.

What I find funny is that the PC is a good, safe piece of kit and has always been promoted well. Its been good enough for so long.

Now that there is a new machine coming you get the list of negative points:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I'll stick with my rotary but it does sound a great improvemnt over a pc!


Ditto, Megs will be kicking themselves if he gets a 230v version, especially if autopia release the new machine first.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

peter richards said:


> does that sound a bit of a **** take or what , ok i know well sell off all these 7424 to them dopey brits then make a better one


, he hasnt mentioned the UK ?, he posted it on Autopia USA forum


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> It does sound good.
> 
> What I find funny is that the PC is a good, safe piece of kit and has always been promoted well. Its been good enough for so long.
> 
> Now that there is a new machine coming you get the list of negative points:


That's marketing for you. It's like washing powder, the latest washing powder gets white so white and bright you will go blind if you look directly at them, as soon as they bring a new one out the old powder is represented by a grey tea towel.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> It does sound good.
> 
> What I find funny is that the PC is a good, safe piece of kit and has always been promoted well. Its been good enough for so long.
> 
> Now that there is a new machine coming you get the list of negative points:


TBH all those points have been around for along while


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> TBH all those points have been around for along while


Yeah suppose it just never got mentioned much.

Its like everything though. Things evolve. I think its a good thing and if they've made an even better machine thats great news. :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Well at the mo I can't even use my PC to it's full potential, so no reason for me to upgrade!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ducky said:


> Well at the mo I can't even use my PC to it's full potential, so no reason for me to upgrade!


yeh quite true, i dont think its worth swopping a PC to get one


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Yeah suppose it just never got mentioned much.
> 
> Its like everything though. Things evolve. I think its a good thing and if they've made an even better machine thats great news. :thumb:


I've always wondered why Porter Cable themselves don't tap the detailing market. Surely it wouldn't be hard for them to take what they already know, and build a super PC?

I really think Porter Cable are missing a massive business opportunity?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I've always wondered why Porter Cable themselves don't tap the detailing market. Surely it wouldn't be hard for them to take what they already know, and build a super PC?
> 
> I really think Porter Cable are missing a massive business opportunity?


Agree, I never understood why they didn't build a 230v version and market it directly in the UK either.

Always heard nonsense about expensive to get it CE marked, well if some chinese firm can sell cheap, rubbish, tools with CE marks at £20 a pop, why can't Porter Cable get a machine costing many times more CE marked.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds ok but for what i use a PC for (pre wax cleaners, glaze and sealants) it aint gona mean a big deal, im sure it will be the kit to have when its out im still interested in the FLEX, still not heard of any one using one or tryed one:buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah all sounds good.

I dont think people should overly worry about negative points,
considering the PC has been around as long as stated, then it's done pretty darn well !

...but to make it more interesting more feasable to us in the UK...

Then they MUST sort out a UK distributor....

Why not Detailing World. ?????
It could fund the site, and help it grow.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 18, 2006)

Very interesting, so what would peeps recommend I do? I was all set to order a PC but wouldn't be able to use it for at least a month (moving house). Should I wait for this new one to become available?


----------



## MR2Owner (Dec 13, 2006)

Just ordered my PC :wall: Still if it works as good as they say i'll still be very happy.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MR2Owner said:


> Just ordered my PC :wall: Still if it works as good as they say i'll still be very happy.


dont worry, its not out and probably wont be for a long while


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am off to america in August so this might be a worthwhile purchase while over there! :thumb:

We shall see...


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Bah! PC on its way!


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Just wonder if it will be another rebranded Mosay like the Griots polishing machine and what the Meg's machine seems to resemble (from the couple of pics I've seen)..... Mosay can do either 110v or 230v versions of the same machine, although the Mosay says it goes up to 7000rpm.
Will be interesting to see what it's like.....


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

182_blue said:


> dont worry, its not out and probably wont be for a long while


I read the US version out in May and the UK one with UK distributors in June, maybe one the traders might have some more answers?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds good, anything with less vibration has to be good!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've just taken delivery of _something_ with less vibration! 

I'll post up details after a play at the weekend. 

Alan W


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent Alan, thought you would be the first to review this machine, cant wait for your review, this is going to be good!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I've just taken delivery of _something_ with less vibration!
> 
> I'll post up details after a play at the weekend.
> 
> Alan W


So its arrived Alan :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> So its arrived Alan :thumb:


Yes, arrived on Wednesday! 

Looks and feels nice! 

Any sign of your's Bill?

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not yet but chasing


----------

